# Whale Wars, quite possibly the worst show EVAR.



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Seriously, this show is absolutly horrible. Just trying to sit through a minute of these bumbling idiots trying to harrass people that are only doing their jobs is enough to put me in a diabetic coma.

I know I know, for every minute that they're breaking the NissanSentra's balls they're stopping them from whaling, but have you seen an episode where they actually SAVE A WHALE??? Sure they have a bunch of accomplishments under their belt but that doesn't justify making a show about people that end up hurting & injuring themselves more than actually accomplishing anything.

Discuss.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> Sure they have a bunch of accomplishments under their belt but that doesn't justify making a show about people that end up hurting & injuring themselves more than actually accomplishing anything.


Explain Deadliest Catch... lol


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I consider Whale Wars to be the greatest show on television.

Then again, I watch the show to enjoy their constant failures and sad faces. It is quite entertaining to see such a determined group fail so hard and consistently.

It's so ridiculous that they keep trying. Their boats only go like 10 and 12 knots, whereas the Japanese whaling ships can ALL go 14++ knots. So they are never able to keep up after they find the fleet. Then there's the fact that these nut jobs are down there in the Southern Ocean dodging icebergs with a boat that's not rated for ice.

These people are risking the lives of what like ~40 crew members to MAYBE get the chance to MAYBE save 1 single whale.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> Explain Deadliest Catch... lol


Ice Road Truckers, Swords AND Flying Alaska can be added to the list of hopeless shows :facepalm:

But even those are mildly entertaining compared to Whale Wars.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say its worst show ever..not something I watch but that's just me. However, standing up for "people that are only doing their jobs ".. really? It's illegal.. it's international waters, therefore U.N. sanctions could be brought up as there is a world wide BAN on whaling. But the U.N. is more concerned with middle east and all the b.s. going on over there to bother with environmental issues right now.. >_>


----------



## Shadow700 (Jun 19, 2011)

Clearly, you guys haven't seen Gold Rush: Alaska


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Love whale wars... Tree huggers in boats are saweeet!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

dustinmj said:


> Love whale wars... Tree huggers in boats are saweeet!


on the ocean...there are no trees to hug. 
they are out of their environment


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

The show actually makes them look like idiots.

Sent from my OMFGB'd TBolt.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

I still stand firm as a whale wars watcher.pO


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldnt call it the worse show ever. I watch it when i can. The japanese are totally in the wrong here but im not sure as i would go out fighting them the way these guys do.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

If its their "job" to kill whales that have been banned from killing then you could call them outlaws and criminals i guess, so why make fun of someone trying to stop their illegal activities, Even poachers on land are prosecuted. You might make fun of the Sea Shepherds actions but these ppl are doing what they firmly believe is right and are standing up and actually DOING something. Theres ppl that LOBBY about whale killing but they dont do a bit of good. These guys are actually trying. Its like religion. someones obviously doing it the wrong one way but youre not gonna sit there and make fun of the ones who you think are just wasting their breath. then again maybe you do idk


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

I have followed Sea Shepherd for 7 years, best I remember, having stumbled onto them while searching for the end if the internet one day and immediately became a fan because I couldn't believe there was anyone who had the balls to do what they do. At the time they only had a web page which was updated every few days while in the chase of the Japanese whalers. I remember reading about them sinking ships at the dock, as well as alot of other insane things. You have to love their compassion and sheer ballsy attitudes; however the TV show is in need of the flair that the Deadliest Catch has. I watch it every week whenever I can and I get caught up in the drama but realize that it could use a Makeover of sorts to get the dry feeling done away with.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

